# Look what came in today ....



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## SmittY33 (Feb 20, 2006)

NICEEEEE!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Bass Cannon! :cheesy:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

lol


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

2000 watts RMS...I cant even imagine.. :biggrin: ...what car is this going in? Oh man I cant wait to see the mean ass box this is going in... :biggrin: Congrats!


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 24 2006, 04:20 PM~5833680
> *Bass Cannon!  :cheesy:
> *


Thats what I thought in the first pic, I was like ahh shit :uh: haha


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks junbug27 i was wanted this sub for a while now .. i have a us amp coming in tomorrow i will post pics up tomorrow of it ...as for the box i just need to figure out the demension im not good at that.. maybe i can find someone to do the numbers for me


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

im going to try to stuff it in there , even though i know that sub belongs in a suv with a huge box


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

what does that beast weigh


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

You can still make a big box in the caddy...


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bmcustomaudio_@Jul 24 2006, 04:38 PM~5834212
> *what does that beast weigh
> *


I believe that guy is about 70+ Lbs..


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

i think its like 90 pounds ...the ups guy wanted to kill me ..he was like its too hot for this shit lol


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice caddy man, should have alot of room in the back of there for a box


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 04:41 PM~5834235
> *i think its like 90 pounds ...the ups guy wanted to kill me ..he was like its too hot for this shit lol
> *


 :roflmao: XXX Own3d!


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 04:31 PM~5834167
> *Thanks junbug27 i was wanted this sub for a while now .. i have a us amp coming in tomorrow i will post pics up tomorrow of it ...as for the box i just need to figure out the demension im not good at that.. maybe i can find someone to do the numbers for me
> *


US amp? Let me guess the AX3000DE?? :biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> Nice caddy man, should have alot of room in the back of there for a box
> [/quote
> 
> 
> thanks bro


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

How much available space do you have for a box?


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 24 2006, 08:48 PM~5834290
> *US amp? Let me guess the AX3000DE??  :biggrin:
> *



its new one that just came out ..US Amps MD 3D 

i have pics of them but those pics are not mines ...mines will be in tomorow


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 04:51 PM~5834305
> *its new one that just came out ..US Amps MD 3D
> 
> i have pics of them but those pics are not mines ...mines will be in tomorow
> *


Man, thats gotta be brand new..all I remember is MD.1D/MD.2D...thats gonna be a sick amp.

:biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

hold up lemme see if i can get the pics for you....


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 06:41 PM~5834235
> *i think its like 90 pounds ...the ups guy wanted to kill me ..he was like its too hot for this shit lol
> *



damn :0


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:05 PM~5834338
> *hold up lemme see if i can get the pics for you....
> *


I knew it'd be only a matter of time.... :cheesy:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Here's this bad boy in action...no music...just tones..but nice excursion...should make for some serious bass!

http://realmofexcursion.com/videos/REAudio/xxx12.28.wmv

http://realmofexcursion.com/videos/REAudio/xxx12.30.wmv

:biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

damn that second video is sick !!!!!


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

i like this video  

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=20ue6mu]video [/URL]


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:14 PM~5834386
> *damn that second video is sick !!!!!
> *


Oh yeah! You'll have fun with it..just make sure that box is right on, and ported, braced well and double baffled, you'll get the most out it this way.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:21 PM~5834424
> *i like this video
> 
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=20ue6mu]video [/URL]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That ol' dude was rushin out of there!

:biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks for the advice ...do you know how i can get the demensions for my trunk..like how big the port has to be and how long


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

How much that sub and amp run you? I hope your thinking about an alternator.. :biggrin: or else your cars gonna have a new feature called auto-shut-down. :biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

lol yea i already have a 300 amp alt on there and upgrade to the big three i made sure i did that first


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

i got the sub for 630 and the amp for 575 through a hook up


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:25 PM~5834447
> *Thanks for the advice ...do you know how i can get the demensions for my trunk..like how big the port has to be and how long
> *


Measure the height, width, and depth of your trunk empty,...that way we know how much room we have to work with...this is what most people do before buying anything to make sure everything will fit. Then we'll take the subwoofer parameters and plug them in to the great ol' software and come up with a box that suits the sub and your truck accordingly.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:26 PM~5834458
> *lol yea i already have a 300 amp alt on there and upgrade to the big three i made sure i did that first
> *


Damn, I dont have to say nothing...good deal. As far as the price on the sub and amp...man that was a steal...like hot off the truck steal...LOL..jk


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

yea i got lucky on that deal ...because i wasnt gona pay what RE is selling them for ..they crazy for those high prices


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:37 PM~5834508
> *yea i got lucky on that deal ...because i wasnt gona pay what RE is selling them for ..they crazy for those high prices
> *


you are not playin...I think thats why most people dont get them or anything of that magnitude...the price.. but you can beat the block down like this:

http://realmofexcursion.com/videos/REAudio/mt15.5.wmv

:biggrin: 

*my favorite flex video*


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

DAAAAAAAMMNNN lol the window is dancing lol


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

wich is louder a port running to the car interior or a port in the trunk ? louder meaning you can hear outside the car


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Port facing same direction as subs firing to the rear of trunk.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

The only way facing into the inside of the car becomes louder, depending on the installer, is when there's a wall of subs firing in to the cabin with everything sealed off real good...but you dont want to make a wall in that nice caddy or fire them into the cab...just into the trunk.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Good god.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

ok thats what i thought... thanks junbug27


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 06:58 PM~5834915
> *wich is louder a port running to the car interior or a port in the trunk ? louder meaning you can hear outside the car
> *


Here's a business on-line that will build you a custom box...but guess what the box specs are right there for you to build yourself!  

http://www.woodlawncabinetry.com/Resonant_...stom_Boxes.html


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 07:17 PM~5835019
> *ok thats what i thought... thanks junbug27
> *


no problem!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 05:21 PM~5834424
> *i like this video
> 
> http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=20ue6mu]video [/URL]
> *


How do I see this, it's not working.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=20ue6mu]video [/URL]


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

yea, it worked before...something happened.

:uh:

its good ...nevermind.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 24 2006, 07:21 PM~5834745
> *DAAAAAAAMMNNN  lol the window is dancing lol
> *


nice, didn't watch the video yet....but it looks loud, is that 2 awg power wire on the board? holy chit thats some big amp..lol


btw, just not to hijack the thread or anything, but i just installed a audiocontrol overdrive today....now my gain on my amp is turned to half way up, bass boost is COMPLETELY OFF, and the subwoofer level on the hu is at minimum -6 before turning it off, as opposed to being at +6 before and still not loud enough.....this ish is sick!!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

now that the pics actually loaded...idk if that sub would even fit in my truck period, unless i did a blow through...i mean i know i can fit some pretty beefy subs for a reg cab...but geeze, that thing is HUGE


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

yea i took a long look at it yesterday that box is going to have be deeper then i thought for that magnet


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Man that fucker is a beast! ...That box better be braced good...


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

yea im thinking about steel lol


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 25 2006, 03:28 PM~5841097
> *yea im thinking about steel lol
> *


You can use some 1/2 all threads...lock washers and bolts...for bracing. 

:biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

that thing is just incredible. just looking at it makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. i gotta call my lawyer and see if he got some loot for me yet..lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

2 layers 1" mdf with 4" washers around the allthreads, and you shouldn't have any problems....


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 25 2006, 07:54 PM~5842563
> *2 layers 1" mdf with 4" washers around the allthreads, and you shouldn't have any problems....
> *


I usually double 3/4"MDF with liquid nails and screws but 1" will do...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Jul 25 2006, 10:11 PM~5842663
> *I usually double 3/4"MDF with liquid nails and screws but 1" will do...
> *


waste of wood....

Id double up on the baffle and use a single layer of 3/4 for the rest of the box..... depending on the dimensions of the box Id go with 3/4" mdf bracing or threaded rod



FUCK RE :uh: :uh:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

can someone help me determine the port size and width & and length ...i have no clue those programs driving crazy ...


Width : 42

Height : 14 

Depth : 19


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

all I know is that those measurments come out too 6.46 cu. ft.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

you think thats too big ?


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

those wheigh 72 lbs. not 90


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ive never messed with those subs...what does the manufacturer reccomend??


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

XXX Series
12”
Electrical Q Value -Qes: 0.460
Mechanical Q Value -Qms: 3.290
Total Speaker Q Value -Qts: 0.404
Free Air Resonance -Fs: 21.00 Hz
Equivalent Compliance -Vas: 74 liters
One-Way, Linear Excursion -Xmax: 54 mm
Efficiency -SPL 1W/1m: 83.76 dB SPL
Effective Piston Area -Sd: 480 cm^2
DC Resistance -Re: 4.2 ohm
Nominal Impedance -Znom: Dual 2 ohm
Thermal Power Handling -Pe: 2000 W
Force Factor -Bl: 18.16


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Go to http://www.reaudio.com/html/ ...they got all the measurments and layouts for a ported box...it says 2.1 cu ft for ported and 0.80 cu ft for sealed.go to tech...then enclosures.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

yea i was looking at that but those specs are for the model before this sub ...that site needs to be updated


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

finally my amp came in


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

RE is a damn shame. . . started out so well, but in the end, and now i give them the middle finger for all the same reasons i give JL the middle finger

Oh well, at lest i bought all my RE shit at the right time. . . sucks having the product, and not being able to recommend them to anyone anymore.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

why whats wrong with them ?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 27 2006, 07:39 AM~5851306
> *why whats wrong with them ?
> *


When i bought my sub, i paid 320.00 for it . . shipped

Now, since they change up a few products in their line and jump in the sack with US Amps, that same sub jumps up double in price. . literally

I just hate them kind of buisness practices. 

You have a really nice sub, im not doubting its potential, but nothing in the world makes that sub worth 600.00 +, and even sadder, you got a deal on that sub and still got gouged

And to think that the sub i bought directly form them for less then 400.00, is now a 600.00 sub is even more insane. 

I dont know, what the company did was a real kick in the nuts to the people who supported them from the beggining.


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

yea i know i didnt like them after the price hike ..but i was curious to try it because of all the hype about them


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Jul 26 2006, 09:07 PM~5849576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Cant wait to see the install pics... :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

that amp made me cum on myself :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

six cubes? way to big.

displacement of your sub is .4 cubes. factor that in when you build your box.

Use 2.25 cuft after port displacement or 1.2 cuft sealed. I would tune it to around 37-39hz or so. They will get low naturally, that's what they do


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 1 2006, 11:23 PM~5885774
> *six cubes? way to big.
> 
> displacement of your sub is .4 cubes. factor that in when you build your box.
> ...



mr. lows know how to make it do what it do baby :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

well what should i do for my 2 15" kicker cvrs? space wise how many cubes? there in 8 1/2 ft ported to 36hz


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 1 2006, 11:52 PM~5886010
> *well what should i do for my 2 15" kicker cvrs? space wise how many cubes? there in 8 1/2 ft ported to 36hz
> *


and thats probably why you think your cvr's suck ass and that those audiobahns swamped them...


that box is incredibly large for the CVR's.... i built a vented for 2 cvr15's, i dont remember exactly what the specs of the box where, but i think it was about 4 cubes @ 34.... knocked a whole lot louder then it did in a sealed....

but 8.5 cubes is too large for those woofers unless your doing an ABC, or some type of BP enclosure...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

since the box was built inside the car i kinda want to keep it. so what about putting wood inside the box to shrink the inturnal volume down?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 2 2006, 01:15 PM~5888961
> *since the box was built inside the car i kinda want to keep it. so what about putting wood inside the box to shrink the inturnal volume down?
> *


yes, you can do that. just put a board in there to seal off part of the enclsoure.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 2 2006, 01:46 PM~5889177
> *yes, you can do that. just put a board in there to seal off part of the enclsoure.
> *


YEP, i did that a couple times with the first enclosure i built for the CVR12"... i did a slot vent so i was able to change port area as well...

gotta wedge that board in there, screw it down from the outside (or nail it) and seal the seams...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm tryin exspando foam to see if it will work first


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so are you ever going to post pictures of yours up? or are you just going to steal other peoples pics??


http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/showthread.php?t=10587

http://fresnoracing.ipbhost.com/index.php?...topic=30159&hl=


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 4 2006, 07:26 PM~5904666
> *so are you ever going to post pictures of yours up? or are you just going to steal other peoples pics??
> http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/showthread.php?t=10587
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

LMAOOO....thats me on realm of excursion ...my screen name is RE KING and i bought the sub off shon who owns that site ...


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

and if you read the post carefully i said i have pics of the amp but they are not mine i was posting the amp as examples ...now the sub pics are mine ...i do have pics of my amp but im not going to open up the amp like that guy did


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

this is my first box i ever built what do you guys think ?


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

damn that second link you posted the guy has 4 us amp on 4 18 inch woofers siiiiiiick :0 :0 :0


----------

